# 3 handsome tame male rats



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am writing this ad on behalf of my sister.

She has 3 gorgeous young male rats that are looking for a good forever home. They are the only surviving members of a litter...mum killed the other 2. They were born at the beginning of January in the care of my sister and have remained there since. She has recently been through a horrible break-up with a horrible man leaving her now a single mum at college as well. She just has no time for these lovely boys. She was looking for someone close to the family who she could visit...but is moving house now and finding a good home is most important.

They are currently housed in a 4.5' by 3' by 3' cage but if you have your own cage then that may be more appropriate. 

They are hand tame, curious and lovely. I actually wish I could take them on, but thats being selfish as they need someone who can really give them attention.

If you think you can rehome these boy then get in touch. They really do need a home asap now. 

Thanks in advance. xx


----------



## turtle-rat-girl85 (May 11, 2010)

hi where abouts are you?
if they still need a home i got one for them


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I am writing this ad on behalf of my sister.
> 
> She has 3 gorgeous young male rats that are looking for a good forever home. They are the only surviving members of a litter...mum killed the other 2. They were born at the beginning of January in the care of my sister and have remained there since. She has recently been through a horrible break-up with a horrible man leaving her now a single mum at college as well. She just has no time for these lovely boys. She was looking for someone close to the family who she could visit...but is moving house now and finding a good home is most important.
> 
> ...


poo niki, i'm going to be adopting 2 little rats from a rescue near me  otherwise i would have took them in


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

turtle-rat-girl85 said:


> hi where abouts are you?
> if they still need a home i got one for them


We are in Manchester 



RockRomantic said:


> poo niki, i'm going to be adopting 2 little rats from a rescue near me  otherwise i would have took them in


Yay for adopting!! Shame you can't take these ones...but I understand!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

niki87 said:


> We are in Manchester
> 
> Yay for adopting!! Shame you can't take these ones...but I understand!!


we're getting a new cage for reggie and charlie to it's only ideal to house up to 4 rats in it


----------

